# Rihanna - Affäre mit einem Ex-Model?



## Mandalorianer (27 Jan. 2011)

*Rihanna - Affäre mit einem Ex-Model?​*

Das nächste Skandalbuch ist vor dem Start. Gerüchte um Rihannas bisexuelle Neigung gibt es schon länger , nun gibt es eine interessante Weiterentwicklung. In ihrem neuen Enthüllungsbuch „Low Down Dirty Shame“ behauptet ein Ex-Model, mit Rihanna im Bett gelandet zu sein.

Autorin Natasha Burton alias Tajah nennt ihre Geliebte (eine von vielen) zwar nicht beim Namen, aber allein die Beschreibung lässt wohl keine Frage offen, um wen es sich hier handeln könnte. Im Buch heißt es:

„Ein Freund von mir stellte mich vor einiger Zeit dieser barbadischen R&B-Sängerin vor. Ich hatte ihre Musik schon oft gehört, ich war ein Fan ihres einzigartigen Sounds. Ich bat ihn um eine Gelegenheit, mit ihr zu sprechen. Er meinte nur, dass er nicht wüsste, ob sie auf Frauen steht, gab mir aber eine Chance.“

Angeblich tauschten die Beiden ihre Nummern aus, nachdem sie sich stundenlang über Medien, Musik und Mode unterhalten hätten. Schnell soll es zum Sex gekommen sein, im Bett wäre der Barbados-Star ein „Freak“. Natasha glaube auch, die Sängerin habe schon oft vor ihr Frauen gedatet.

Diese heiße Affäre hat die Autorin nach eigener Aussage zu ihrem Enthüllungsbuch inspiriert. Sie wolle aber keine Namen ohne Zustimmung des Stars verraten. Die bekennende Lesbe Natasha verspricht, Hollywood werde „geschockt und sprachlos“ auf die unfreiwilligen Outings einer Reihe von Stars reagieren.


*Ein Sextape wäre nice 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (27 Jan. 2011)

würde ich mir auch anschauen


----------



## Franky70 (28 Jan. 2011)

Über eine bisexuelle Rihanna kann man sich auch nur im prüden Amerika aufregen.
Wir haben 2011.


----------



## beachkini (28 Jan. 2011)

der text is mir zu verschwommen, aber ich sag mal an dem inhalt der überschrift is nix auszusetzten


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2011)

Ich fänds geil :thumbup:


----------

